# Pain at left Arm during bench press



## tonyelaltaico

When I work on bench press exercise or pushing exercises I feel a sharp pain at my left arm at the point
where is between biceps and triceps muscle. I got MR and doctor told me there is no problem and he
advised me to take rest for a while.Unfortunately, it still hurts when I do bench press exercise or
a chest exercise that I push something towards. I have no problem while I workout triceps/biceps ,
back exercises. Problem only rises with the bench press and chest exercises that I push. By the way,
also I have no problem with Bench Fly. Doctors telling me to have rest the point where it aches and
they advised me not to workout benchpress. But it is 2 months and still it aches.

I would be very happy if someone can help me about this problem.

I hope someone had this problem before and can assist me.

Cheers
Alper


----------



## Retired Bulldog

Sounds like a ligament or tendon issue to me, or maybe your muscle has outgrew it support around it...As much as you probally don't want to hear this you may need to discontinue pressing until it gets better my friend, Im sure doc will respond soon to this thread, good luck to you my friend!!


----------



## nastyNate

between bicep and tricep? be more specific like on the lateral side of the arm do you mean? lateral epicondylitis lives in that space if thats what it is but that is down at the elbow and usually happens with movements that put tension on the origin of the wrist extensors. It would be easier to identify if you could be more specific about location


----------



## tonyelaltaico

Hello

Exactly I meant lateral side of the left arm. It only hurts while doing bench press exercise and chest exercises which requires me to push. But , there is no pain while I workout other execises such like biceps / triceps / back. Only bench press ( exercises that I push something towards).

IF you want I can send a picture of the location where it hurts to be more specific.

I am looking forward for your reply. I would be very happy if you can help me because it makes me so sad when I see other people working bench press.

thanks
alper


----------



## nastyNate

feel free to post a picture in the thread amigo. sounds like maybe a brachials issue. Those can take a long time to heal. Usually there is some movement you do very repetitively that is causing continued irritation. Something daily or eod.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Wait so it hurts when u push?


----------



## tonyelaltaico

absolutely it hurts when I push. When I do not push anything, it does not hurt. It only hurts during bench press and chest push exercises. I have no problem with other exercises.


----------



## tonyelaltaico

any response guys ? I am really in big trouble with this pain. If not clear, I can post a picture that where this pain occurs.

Noone has lived such kind of pain before ?

Cheers
Alper


----------



## Omegareign

Is the pain so bad it stops you from lifting, like is it just an ache pain, or do you think you're actually injured?


----------



## tonyelaltaico

HEllo Omegaign. The pain stops me when I do only bench press. There is no problem with other execises. Just only pushing exercises. It is like ache pain something like stabbing from inside. I am looking forward for your answers.

Cheers
Alper


----------



## dhahn213

tonyelaltaico said:


> Hello
> 
> Exactly I meant lateral side of the left arm. It only hurts while doing bench press exercise and chest exercises which requires me to push. But , there is no pain while I workout other execises such like biceps / triceps / back. Only bench press ( exercises that I push something towards).
> 
> IF you want I can send a picture of the location where it hurts to be more specific.
> 
> I am looking forward for your reply. I would be very happy if you can help me because it makes me so sad when I see other people working bench press.
> 
> thanks
> alper


Hi Tony, any updates on this? I know it's been awhile! Curious about what you did and how it is today.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

dhahn213 said:


> Hi Tony, any updates on this? I know it's been awhile! Curious about what you did and how it is today.


2014? A while, is right. 

Sadly after posting this, in November 2014, Tony chopped his arm off and tragically bled out. Paramedics wouldn’t find him for nearly 2 months. It was not a pretty sight.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

RIP Tony. 
Your 7 days of membership will never be forgotten.


----------

